# Wisdom teeth



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

SO i went in to get my wisdom teeth out i got all four of them when they put me out all i remeber is getting really dizzy then i was out like a rock my mom sayed that i was i was pocking my face because it was namb but i dont remember anything exept waking up 2 hours later


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

I only have three of them. I'll probably have to get them taken out soon :sad:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I get to keep mine


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah my teeth were starting to get cramped up in my mouth so they needed to take them out its weird


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i have to get my taken out..but one im scared of needles and everytime i see a needle i freak and wont let no one go near me...just to get a shot they have to hold me down.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i have to get my wisdom teeth out next summer the bottom wisdom teeth are growing horazontail wicth freaks me out


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

got mine out about a month ago, all 4. Not nearly as bad as I thought. Hardly any pain.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

{from what ive heard and seen} your one of the lucky ones


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Sammi Jo said:


> {from what ive heard and seen} your one of the lucky ones


 your not the only ones who hates neadles. I had to have some baby canines pulld so the adults would come in. Some how I ended up breaking my dentist nose and the $1500 magnifires that cliped onto his glasses. :embara:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

No its not as bad as people make it seem i didnt take any of the pain pills that they gave me because it doesnt hurt enough but really for all four of them it was a sinch a 20 min thing


----------



## kawie23 (Sep 28, 2004)

The pain varies a lot from person to person. Mine hurt like crazy for about two weeks afterward. My mom had hers out and they had to take out part of her jaw! Don't let it go too long or they can become impacted (or something like that) I heard that is painful.


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

EC0003 said:


> your not the only ones who hates neadles. I had to have some baby canines pulld so the adults would come in. Some how I ended up breaking my dentist nose and the $1500 magnifires that cliped onto his glasses. :embara:



you know when they prick your finger for blood....well i had to do that and i past out before they even started walking toward me


----------



## notagrlygrl (Aug 17, 2006)

I had mine taken out mine when I was 16. All 4. They had to cut out the top two. I am now 23 and still have small grooves in the bottom of my jaw. I really didnt have a lot of pain. But I have a high tolerance. Just try and lay low, dont do anything too extreme. You'll be better in about a week!


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I had all 4 takin out 2 years ago. I woke up 2 hours later in a wheel chair on the way to the car and tried gettin up and i fell to the ground. They had to pick me up and put me in it. My mom said i was talkin bout seein deeer in the middle of the interstate all the way bc i was sayin i wanted to bring my stand but i dont remember none of that. I no i didnt feel any pain until the next day in basketball practice i got hit in the face with a basketball but i took some more of the meds they gave me and i got to feelin lots better that stuff is great lol


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

They froze my jaw and took one out..It wasn't too bad except it wouldn't stop bleeding so I couldn't eat. I need to have 1 or 2 more taken out.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah i was out shooting the next day but idk its not that bad to me my jaw didnt even swell up our nothing really just a little bit


----------



## {DCF&S}MikeW (Aug 27, 2006)

i swear this is an archery talk not a denist forum so yeah nice try get something nice to say about archery next time..


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Dang man its just something to talk about chilll the hell out man you dont got to sound like such an ass


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Lol-I am just now recovering from having all four of my wisdom teeth removed. I'm so happy that I can eat things other than pudding and milkshakes now!!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah i eat pudding and icecream for a while then i said screw it and started eating food again


----------

